# HI ALL



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Hi peeps im new here vaping about a month now (mini nautilus and a clk 1280setup)


----------



## Alex (25/5/15)

Welcome @kelly22


----------



## Andre (25/5/15)

Most welcome, @kelly22. Congrats on kicking the stinky habit - you have done the hard yards. Your taste buds should start recovering now, opening up a new world. Happy vaping.


----------



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Hey alex come to think of it food is starting to taste real good in the last month

Reactions: Like 1


----------

